# Small den layout ideas sought



## Cypress Hills (Jun 20, 2009)

I am seeking ideas for a shelf based LGB layout in the den of our new condo. We are downsizing but I obtained trackage rights for a U shaped space measuring 10' x 8' x 10' to work with. 

I know it won't be much, but if you have ideas or can suggest url's where I can stimulate my own creative juices for a small shelf style "den" layout I'd be most appreciative.

Please post privately or to the forum.

Cheers to the group.

Murray @ Cypress Hills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How "thick" are the 3 legs of your "U"?

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... obviously the two 10' legs cannot be more than 4' wide each or the layout would just be an 8x10 area with no room to walk around. You may also need to take into account windows and other decorations on the walls (are there built-ins or other things that take up wall space?)

Windows are nice for good lighting, but heavy drapes or curtains will interfere with scenery, or trackage that runs under/near them.

You could make the "U" legs sort of 'lopsided' (one wider than the other). But I don't recommend any place wider than about 3'. Maybe a marshaling yard of 4 or 5 tracks on the wide side and a mine or single industry (2 tracks for a 'run-around') on the other and run a 'point-to-point' RR between the two. The 8' section being country scenery.

Could you use some of the 4th wall for an even wider area? Maybe a small turntable to reverse a car or engine or to feed a 2 or 3 stall Roundhouse?

Doesn't have to be a "U" shape... could be an "L" with a large area in the crook of the "L". But remember you may have to reach across the width to retrieve an errant car or place/repair scenery, etc. So measure your reach and don't forget that it may be interfered with by scenery on the near side!


----------



## Cypress Hills (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you Greg. The widest shelf must not exceed 18". 

My plan is to model the world's shortest standard gauge railroad, the Lake of Bays Railroad and Navigation company's in the Muskoka region of Ontario. However in my world, it will be a Gn3 version. The LoB Rwy & Nav. Co. was 1.125 miles until 1959 when it became a fallen flag. The phoenix which arose is now the same livery, but a tourist line several hundred metres only.

However, the good point is I can use my Porters and the DRGW Davenport as the largest haulers on the line. Finally, I can get them out of their boxes and use them. Whohoo!

The shelves must hold a small station structure, water tank & other yard "stuff". The remainder of the line will be scenery of deciduous and coniferous trees. At the other end will be a Piko structure of a Victorian style house, serving as the "lodge" for the weary travellers.

I won't have much, I know and accept that. But it's my RR and it'll keep me busy. Sadly even O scale is harder to see and handle now. 

This is why I posed the initial question, if someone has invented the wheel, why re-invent it when I can learn from their creativity. Who knows, someone may have figured out a solution to a problem I didn't know I have yet.

So fellow readers, if you have constructive ideas or know of a great url for short shelf layouts in Gn3 or 1/2" scale of Fn3, please let me know, online or offline.

Cheers.

Cypress Hills Murray


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Murray;

You will probably want a passing siding at each end of your line, as it will be similar to the Wanamaker, Kempton & Southern tourist railroad, when I was a volunteer locomotive engineer. There was no provision for turning locomotives and they all faced south, so running a train from Kempton to the little hamlet of Wanamakers was done in reverse. A passing siding at each end of the run allowed locomotives to be placed on the "front" of the train respective to the direction of travel. Since the locomotives you listed will all traverse the tightest curves and switches, you should be able to fit the passing sidings into an 18 inch shelf.

I didn't see how many cars you would have on the train, but am guessing (based on your prototype railroad) that the sidings would only have to hold two passenger cars plus your longest locomotive.
If you have "shorty" cars like the one behind the HLW Forney below, the sidings should not take up too much real estate. The longest locomotive on the W, K&S was a Porter 0-4-0 saddle tank switcher with a coal tender cobbled onto a Plymouth gas/mechanical switcher chassis. I don't suppose you will even need that much room.









Happy building,
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Murray, may I suggest you look at the "Carendt.com" website. Carl Arendt spent years collecting and devising his own ideas & track plans for different kinds of "micro" layouts, including shelf designs. He has passed away, but fortunately others have kept the site up and evolving.

There are some designs specifically for "G", but most are for the smaller scales. Nevertheless, I'm sure you'll find plenty of ideas to adapt & inspire.


----------



## mejohnston (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Murray,
I have a similar space problem and build a small pike in the wall and along a shelf. It works fine with the small industrial rolling stock that I run. I need to update the photos but you can see some earlier work on my website. I cant post the url directly but if you search for narrowgaugechaos and then look at the link for the Von Leipnik Interplanetary Transportation Co.
Regards,
Marty


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.narrowgaugechaos.com/VLIT/VLIT.html


----------



## Cypress Hills (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to express my thanks and appreciation for all the input 
received from the members responding to my query.

I appreciated all the replies.

Best to you.

For those applicable, enjoy a peaceful and bountiful
US Thanksgiving.

Cypress Hills Murray


----------

